# Happy Birthday Slippertalk!



## Heather (Jun 6, 2016)

We're a decade old today! Crazy!!! :crazy:


----------



## troy (Jun 6, 2016)

10 years of great entertainment!!!!!


----------



## Marco (Jun 6, 2016)

Happy birthday ST. 

It has been 10 years huh? I joined this forum 6/9/06. I can't believe its been that long. This forum surely has grown from its humble beginnings.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday! Let's keep this great forum going for another ten years and more!


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday to ST. Heather did you get enough money
for another year of service? If there's a deficit, please let
all of us know.


----------



## troy (Jun 7, 2016)

Other forums are dormant, this is the only good one


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm so glad Heather and John built this forum. Happy birthday.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## John M (Jun 7, 2016)

Yaaaaaay! Happy Birthday SlipperTalk! :clap:

10 years and just as vibrant as ever! That's not something that can be said for that "other" slipper forum where everything gets censored and most potential members of value have been banned! :crazy:

I just LOVE that this forum rose out of the ashes of that "slash and burn" other place! :rollhappy:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 7, 2016)

And many of us still have slippers that haven't bloomed this past decade (I should just trash my multigrowth dolgoldi...)


----------



## JAB (Jun 7, 2016)

I know the headache and heartache that goes into running something like a forum such as this. I also know few people ever even offer a "Thanks."
So "Thank you" all for putting this together and keeping it running smoothly for 10 years! Appreciate a quality forum for once online.

Cheers
Jake


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I'm so glad Heather and John built this forum. Happy birthday.



Where is John? Is he on another user name?


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 7, 2016)

JAB said:


> I know the headache and heartache that goes into running something like a forum such as this. I also know few people ever even offer a "Thanks."
> So "Thank you" all for putting this together and keeping it running smoothly for 10 years! Appreciate a quality forum for once online.
> 
> Cheers
> Jake



I second Jake's heartfelt "Thank You" !!!


----------



## trdyl (Jun 7, 2016)

John M said:


> I just LOVE that this forum rose out of the ashes of that "slash and burn" other place! :rollhappy:



Which other place?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2016)

I heard that there were other Slipper Orchid forums! :evil:


----------



## trdyl (Jun 7, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I heard that there were other Slipper Orchid forums! :evil:



I do remember being chastised for mentioning where I had picked up a certain plant before. It was a bit too ridiculous for me. What is the point of being on a forum if you can't freely give others information?

I'm glad it is not that way here. It is also nice not to have to keep statements at Rated-G.


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I heard that there were other Slipper Orchid forums! :evil:



It's not were. There is. I went there a week or so ago for kicks. Not much going on there really.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice comments, and yes, Angela, we're set - actually through next July. I'm not sure the auction in April (tax time, Redlands, etc.) is the best time but we'll talk about that later...)

As I always say, ST would be NOTHING without all of YOU! The members make this place what it is, and support it in more ways than one! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2016)

10 years. Really? I'm amazed.


----------



## John M (Jun 7, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Which other place?



The Slipper Orchid Forum, run by an immature, Napoleonic, Grand-Poobah Nitwit who hated all commercial people/growers; but, wanted to sell them advertising space. As a commercial grower, I was treated like dirt. I was quickly banned after joining for making a slightly sarcastic comment about a forum policy that I thought was unfriendly and unreasonable. The next time I looked, my post had been deleted and I could no longer sign on. I'm sure hundreds of people have been banned from that place over the years and virtually every single member has likely suffered their posts being censored. If you spoke out of turn, or in any way whatsoever raised your head above the crowd, the little Fascist Dipshit would fire Nukes at you and send you threatening e-mails.

The most significant founding principle of ST was that it must be NOTHING like that other place....and it's not. Thanks Heather!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday Slippertalk! I can't believe it's been ten years. :clap::clap::clap: You rock Heather!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Happy 10 ST! I have learned so much from this great forum.


----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2016)

I've gotta say, thank you heather!!!! I've been on the other sites, they suck!!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday ST, and hopefully many years to go  !!!!


:clap::clap: A special thanks to Heather and the other admins for running the forum :clap::clap:

 And thanks to all of you members of this coolest place 

Jean


----------



## trdyl (Jun 8, 2016)

John M said:


> The Slipper Orchid Forum



Yep, they made an impression on me also. Not a good one....


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2016)

Very happy bday to this place, even if we are all fruits, nuts and twigs


Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Very happy bday to this place, even if we are all fruits and nuts
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj


Diversity. That's what makes us great!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 15, 2016)

Marco said:


> Where is John? Is he on another user name?



Nah, I've been hiding. It's been almost four years since I last signed in! Heather tells me stories about the place once in a while. I moved to South Carolina a year ago.

I still grow lots of stuff, but the only orchids I have are four noid Phalaenopsis. I should maybe get a Neofinetia again. Carter and Holmes is 30 minutes from me. I've been meaning to go over there and poke around someday.


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2016)

Sirius said:


> Nah, I've been hiding. It's been almost four years since I last signed in! Heather tells me stories about the place once in a while. I moved to South Carolina a year ago.
> 
> I still grow lots of stuff, but the only orchids I have are four noid Phalaenopsis. I should maybe get a Neofinetia again. Carter and Holmes is 30 minutes from me. I've been meaning to go over there and poke around someday.



Dude! Where the hell you been? You should pop around more often. Check your pm.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 15, 2016)

sorry I missed the cake. HB Slippertalk.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow. Time fly's when you're having fun.:clap::clap:

Happy Birthday ST!!!

And thanks for all of our contributions, collaborations, trials, and tribulations.

My orchid growing is drastically improved from 10 years ago because of this forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2016)

Rick said:


> Wow. Time fly's when you're having fun.:clap::clap:
> 
> Happy Birthday ST!!!
> 
> ...



Ditto. And so has my collection!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 31, 2016)

What blows my mind is how fast time moves. I was thinking about the Olympics today since they are about to start and realized that the Beijing games were back in 2008  SPT was just 2 years old then and it doesn't seem that long ago… god, I am getting old way too fast :sob:


----------



## ksriramkumar (Aug 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday ST. Wishing to continue as a very happy and lively forum


----------

